# Relacing Oil Tank  - can the unused (kerosene) oil be recovered?



## khairabar (31 Aug 2011)

We have... metal oil tank ... mid 1970's ... rusting noticeably.  Imminent disaster advised ... it has to go, but it has about three or four hundred litres of oil (kerosene) in it since last delivery.

If replaced by new oil tank, can the fuel be transferred from the old tank before scrapping?

Or, if replaced by gas system, does any company recover this fuel and will they pay for it?

thanks for any advice - I don't see anything about this on prev. posts.
kb


----------



## john martin (31 Aug 2011)

If you use a company who specialise. in replacing oil tanks they will pump the oil out and put it into the new tank.


----------



## Shane007 (31 Aug 2011)

khairabar said:


> We have... metal oil tank ... mid 1970's ... rusting noticeably. Imminent disaster advised ... it has to go, but it has about three or four hundred litres of oil (kerosene) in it since last delivery.
> 
> If replaced by new oil tank, can the fuel be transferred from the old tank before scrapping?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, John Martin is correct. We carry a spare tank and electric oil pump. Old kerosene is pumped into temporary tank whilst new tank is installed and then re-pumped back into new tank. Filters are also in place to stop sludge and sediment being pumped into new tank. This is common practice with companies who regularly change oil tanks.

Current Building Regulations in relation to the oil storage should be adhered to.

If you are changing to gas, I am doubtful if you will find a company that will purchase the old kerosene from you. Basically the integrity of the old kerosene cannot be guaranteed. Your best bet is to contact the oil supply company that you purchased the kerosene from and see what they say.


----------



## DavyJones (7 Sep 2011)

Shane007 said:


> Yes, John Martin is correct. We carry a spare tank and electric oil pump. Old kerosene is pumped into temporary tank whilst new tank is installed and then re-pumped back into new tank. Filters are also in place to stop sludge and sediment being pumped into new tank. This is common practice with companies who regularly change oil tanks.
> 
> Current Building Regulations in relation to the oil storage should be adhered to.
> 
> If you are changing to gas, I am doubtful if you will find a company that will purchase the old kerosene from you. Basically the integrity of the old kerosene cannot be guaranteed. Your best bet is to contact the oil supply company that you purchased the kerosene from and see what they say.




Good advice. Out of interest do you insist on fitting bunded tanks?


----------



## Shane007 (7 Sep 2011)

DavyJones said:


> Good advice. Out of interest do you insist on fitting bunded tanks?


 
Although bunded tanks are a legal requirement in probably 95% of installations, no installer can force or insist that one is fitted. I can only strongly advise the client that the regulation requires one. I also issue to the client an OFTEC T1/133D Form covering Domestic Oil Storage, Tank Spillage and Fire Risk Assessment. This is also signed by the client.

Should there be a later incident, then proof of assessment and advice given is therefore available.

The only problem with bunded tanks is their high cost compared to a single skin tank. I think if everybody installed them as the norm, their cost would reduce. However if you calculate the cost of the oil that passes through them during their lifetime, the cost of losing a tank of oil and the potential clean up cost, then it is a small percentage of this.

A tip for anybody with a cracked or leaking tank, rub a standard bar of soap into the crack/split in the tank. This will stop the leak *temporarily*. The damaged caused by oil is extremely expensive to clean up and most insurance companies will use the non-compliant single skin tank as a get out clause for not paying.


----------

